# Elevated Liver Enzyme + Blood Not Clotting



## Raina (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi, everyone, I'm new here. I'm the owner of my first-ever chihuahua, so I don't have as much experience as I'm sure most of you do, and I'm hoping I can get some thoughts on my chihuahua's current issues.

She's 1 1/2 years old and appears to be very happy and healthy. She's energetic, loves people, and spends her days trotting around my apartment, dragging her toys from one room to another or chasing my cat. 

She went to the vet about a month ago for her regular checkup and shots, and the vet mentioned that she had retained her puppy teeth and should have them extracted. As long as she would be going under anesthesia, she also recommending having her spayed at the same time (I'd been putting that off to see how big she might grow, and she's maxed out at 3 pounds now).

I made an appointment and brought her in for the procedure. An hour later, I got a phone call saying that her pre-anesthetic blood work had shown one of her liver enzymes (ALT) was slightly elevated. She recommended postponing the procedure and provided me with a 30-day supply of Denamarin.

Now that she has used up all of her prescription, I brought her back in today for the surgery. Again, I got a phone call, only this time I was told that her ALT was even higher than before and that her blood did not clot as it should have when they drew the blood from her (they said it took longer than it should have). I asked if that had happened last time, and the vet said it had not. She said that she was going to give her some food and then check her blood again (with my reading, I guess this is what you call a "bile acid test"?), but that she won't have the results until Thursday. She said that she suspects it might be a shunt.

So from now until Thursday, I know I'm going to drive myself crazy with worry. I've spent this morning trying to read what I can to understand everything better, and I thought that some of y'all's real-life experiences could help as well.

Extra Info: She has never been fed "human food" and eats Blue brand dry food for small breeds.

My questions:

- I read that the blood clotting issue might've been just that she's coming close to going into heat again. Do you think there could be truth in that?

- From what I read about the symptoms of shunt, the only ones she has are the elevated ALT and the fact that she's so small. She's never had a seizure, doesn't vomit, isn't lethargic, and eats, poops, and pees fine. Do any of you have experience with a dog who had a similar situation as mine? I know I'll find out more on Thursday, but this is more for my peace of mind until then.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I don't have any advice, just wanted to say I'm sorry your little one is having these difficulties...


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

First off, welcome to Chihuahua People! I hope you'll stick around and read the stickies at each section, as they are a gold mine of trusted information. 

Second, I suggest reading up on information about raw diet. It's really not that complicated, saves money compared to commercial food, and is simply what is species-appropriate. There are even pre-made raw diets that are not that expensive for a small breed pup. 

Proper nutrition is the key to a healthy immune system and whole-body health. Feeding them what their bodies are made to eat is just doing what comes natural. I hope this helps! There are a lot of brilliant people on this forum who I'm sure will chime in soon and offer more advice! =)


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Welcome!! Sorry to hear your Girl is sick. I too had very sick girl since she was very young. She is 18 months now. I am working with a Holistic girl and it been 2 months and my Amberleah lou lou is doing great now. She had problem with her vulva being grossly huge and her body and ears was very red. she lost 50% of her fur. And all is normal now, her fur is not yet coming in as we like but will take time. Her blood would not clot. I suggest calling my girl. Huly (Christie) on here got me in touch with her and saved her cat Huly. If interest in information let me know.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Are they going to do an ultrasound? I know that there are other less expensive tests they can do first, but an ultrasound could shed some light on the health of the liver right away.


----------



## Raina (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. I got a call from the vet today, and she gave me very good news! She said that not only did the bile acid test reveal that she doesn't have shunt; it also revealed that her liver is totally healthy and that the elevated ALT is just incidental. I'm SO relieved!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hey there can u explain to me how an elevated ALT be incidental? im curious as when i had a bloodtest for my boy chi they said the samething as his liver was rlevated and needed a bile testand could be shuny or liver cancer or such? im wondering if all vets are in it fogor the money to hase tsts done just find ot its not true? my guy is active and now eats well on his wellness kibbles...and couldnt get fixed because of the bloodtest. im glad everything well with ur little one. welcome to the forum!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

How could a blood test be incidental!! Something just don't sound right here!! They told you that her blod wasn't clotting!! I hope there's nothing wrong with your baby! I think I would get a second opinion from a different vet. Things just aren't adding up here.


----------



## Raina (Oct 2, 2012)

She said that the ALT levels were incidental as in, they were probably caused by a bacterial infection instead of liver problems, and she prescribed antibiotics. She said that the issue with her blood might've had to do with blood pressure or other temporary factors; it had clotted fine the time she'd been there before.


----------

